# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  12.03 Суббота! Электронная музыка стиле 80-90-х "RESTART" @ Музей арт-клуба Выход

## positivestart

*RESTART!*
*
Сhemical Brothers, Kraftwerk, Fatboy Slim, Underworld, Snap, 2 Unlimited, Scooter, Daft Punk, Prodigy, Culture Beat, East 17, Technotronic, 2Brother on the 4th floor, Masterboy, Capella, Corona, Haddaway, Ice MC, Maxx, E-Rotic, Snap, Loft, Magic Affair, La Bouche, Centory, ATB, Midi Maxi ...*

и это лишь малая часть "того", что потрясёт ваши уши и тела в эту ночь!

говорят, что "всё лучшее было придумано до 2000-го года..."

Берите с собой свои любимые диски - будем играть и ВАШИ (в рамках формата) любимые треки ) и свои конечно же))...

• видеоклипы электронной танцевальной музыки до 2000-го и танцы до упаду .
• тематический видео-ряд

• Фото-охота от : *Monastyrshyn Vladimir*

*• start : 21-00
• enter: 20/30 грн
• музей арт-клуба Выход*

Флаера с понедельника в МедиаЦентре, ДТК и непосредственно в музее арт-клуба *Выход*.

- Медиапартнёры и поддержка проекта :
http://tusovki.od.ua - сайт о вечеринках Одессы
http://blagomed.com.ua - интернет магазин ионизаторов очистителей воздуха

----------


## positivestart

опчики

----------

